
Life before the web – Running a Startup in the 1980's - whyleyc
https://blog.zamzar.com/2016/07/13/life-before-the-web-running-a-startup-in-the-1980s/
======
martin-adams
I think what really makes me appreciate building a startup today compared to
the 80's is the low cost of entry.

They had to travel to editors of magazines to demo software, fax documents,
manage a toll free number and of course, distribute on physical disks.

Growth hacking in the 80s without the web and mobile was a very different
landscape.

------
whyleyc
My favourite fact - it took 185 person-months to develop PowerPoint for
Windows at a cost of $500,000 :)

